# TODAY ON RO Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

[align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]













































*TODAY ON RO!*
* Thursday, 22nd January 2009*
*










































*

* Birthdays*






arty:


* If you have celebrated a birthday, are due to celebrate a birthday, gotcha day, or other special day, please let us know  HERE!  *



*



News!



*
Stay tuned for details about the  *2009 Rabbits Online Calendar!* [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]If you haven't yet removed the icons from your profiles,  please read this notice!  
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]Congratulations to  Pet_Bunny  and to  me  for hitting the 5000 post mark![/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Please keep *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* in your thoughts as she suspects  Monsters  may have EC again[/align][align=center]ray:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Please also keep *Amy27* in your thought as her bunny  Chase  recovers from surgery to remove a bladder stone[/align][align=center]ray:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Pamnock* is asking for your help- she needs  photos of rabbit ailments!  Go and check out her list and see if you can help[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*bamabunny* has some questions on  spaying and neutering rabbits.  Can you help?[/align][align=center]




[/align] [align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*RexyRex* is looking for a new name for her bunny who has been  visited by the gender fairy!  
[/align][align=center]



:magicwand:



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Numbat* wants to know  why you love your bunnies? [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*kherrmann3* is wondering if anyone else shares her  long medical record? [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]What is your  favourite band or singer?  Go and share in *Mai's* thread![/align][align=center]







[/align]



[align=center]*Flashy* has started a thread asking  what has RO taught you? 








Some of us in the UK and Ireland are experiencing  very bad weather  at the moment. Wrap up warm guys!








*GoinBackToCali* is  resurrecting the weight loss challenge!  She begins by sharing some pictures of her progress













 *MYSTERY BUNNY*




* Who is this?!*


*



*









[/align][align=center]*



RO** STAR!



*
[/align] 
*Today's STAR is..... *


*Becca!*


[align=center]*First name:* _Rebecca but I like being called Becca or Becka _

*Age Range/Age:* _Thirteen _

*Special other:* _I wish_ 

*Children?* _Not yet - Bet your glad to hear that  But I want 3_

*Bunnies?* _Nibbles was my first ever bunny and the first pet I ever lost then there's Dippy my beautiful baby who means the absolute world to me then there's Fluffball ad Benjamin not forgetting Fluffball's still born pencil kit Frederick RIP. _

*Other Pets?* _My gorgeous gerbil Pip who is 3 in March_ document.write('

');





*Favorite Hobby(s)* _Rabbits, Writing, Acting & Singing_
 
*Line of work?* _Well I want to be a Veterinary Nurse when I'm older_

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* _Errm, I am addicted to RO, Facebook and myspace - I love getting emails, I am in love with Edward Cullen and I hate school!!
Thats about it, Thanks Jen for picking me today
_[/align][align=center]_













_*Have a great day guys! *
*



*
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's Ninchen's beautiful Mr July, but I don't know what his real name is!


----------



## Becca (Jan 22, 2009)

Great job today Jen 

Thanks for picking me as the today on Ro star


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> That's Ninchen's beautiful Mr July, but I don't know what his real name is!



Yes, you are correct! And um..... I believe his name is Klopfer! 



I need to find that crown of correctness again.... :huh


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2009)

Klopfer?


----------



## Flashy (Jan 22, 2009)

I simply just love his 'mullet'


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> [align=center]
> [/align]
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jen, and congratulations to you too! :highfive:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 22, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Thanks Jen, and congratulations to you too! :highfive:



:toastingbuns


:biggrin2:



Edit: I have NO idea what happened with the quote marks there lol


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 22, 2009)

becca your rabbits are so cute:shock:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2009)

I LOVE KLOPFER! He's adorable! 

Great job! Becca's definitely a great RO STAR!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Becca (Jan 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> becca your rabbits are so cute:shock:.



Thanks


----------



## Becca (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I LOVE KLOPFER! He's adorable!
> 
> Great job! Becca's definitely a great RO STAR!


Thanks :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanx for the mention of my Girl Monsters. I'm at home sick with her so she's getting extra attention today


----------

